# Craftsman 113.298031



## Alex Moore (May 2, 2020)

I have recently bought a craftsman table saw and everything works and looks great except for the blade height mechanism. I am tearing it down and am needing advice on how to remove the worm drive so that I can remove the blade height mechanism. Any advice is helpful. Thanks


----------



## Sprung (May 2, 2020)

Alex, got any pictures of your exact saw, so we can maybe nail down which model it is that Craftsman offered?

Also, @woodtickgreg might be a good one to chime in here, depending on if the model you have is the same, or similar, to the one he has.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex Moore (May 2, 2020)

Here's what I am working with. It is very difficult to raise and lower the blade. I have cleaned it all with a wire brush and penetrating oil and it seems to have loosened up a little but is still difficult. I believe I need to remove the worm drive shaft before I can get the actual blade height mechanism off.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2020)

It looks like there's just a couple of e clips holding the shaft in. Remove the clips and then screw the shaft out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Alex Moore (May 3, 2020)

I have tried that but seems to get bound up when I get to the end of the threads.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2020)

That's because the ends of the threads have never been used and may take a little more effort to remove. When you turn the shaft is the sector moving also? Maybe try removing the sector first, it may be held in a similar fashion.


----------



## Alex Moore (May 3, 2020)

Is the sector the part that actually raises/lowers? If so yes. It all works and moves, just very difficult.


----------



## Alex Moore (May 3, 2020)

I have gotten the shaft out and found the culprit of the raising/lowering difficulties. I can't get it to move at all by hand. Any ideas on getting it off?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2020)

Lots of penetrating oil for a few days. It may take some heat as well. If there is any of the shaft sticking out past the sector sand it down to clean it off before you try and remove it. I'm sure the shaft and the cast iron sector are rusted and that's why it wont move. Carefull persuasion with a gear puller including all the above may also be useful. Also try and get the sector back I to an area where it was moving somewhat. A c clamp may help to move it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2020)

If you can get a "C" clamp here it may help you to get it moving. Gently!


----------

